# Hunting with Target recurves.



## Coodster

GWB

Oh a target recurve makes a great hunting bow



















This is my nexus 23" riser diped in adv max 1. the limbs mounted are short 50# G3s the snake skins are Win Win and DAS wood/carbon.
Not only are target recurves good hunting bows they are fairly easy to silence and tune. great for adjusting poundage, tiller and shooting a flipper/plunger combo are some of the best hunting bows IMO 

Oh I am able to get 208FPS out of her with a 360gr arrow and my short 27.5" draw


----------



## GuyWithBow

Coodster said:


> GWB
> 
> Oh a target recurve makes a great hunting bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my nexus 23" riser diped in adv max 1. the limbs mounted are short 50# G3s the snake skins are Win Win and DAS wood/carbon.
> Not only are target recurves good hunting bows they are fairly easy to silence and tune. great for adjusting poundage, tiller and shooting a flipper/plunger combo are some of the best hunting bows IMO
> 
> Oh I am able to get 208FPS out of her with a 360gr arrow and my short 27.5" draw



Um, sold! I was looking at the Nexus (have turned into quite the Hoyt cheerleader over the last few years), but don't know anybody who shoots one. The logical extension of my GM2 would be the Helix, but they don't make it in a 23" design.

Anybody have any other target risers I should consider?


----------



## GuyWithBow

Coodster,
BTW, where did you get the camo job done?


----------



## jhinaz

A Bernardini Cobra 21" riser will make a 62" bow with short ILF limbs. There's one on ebay now that expires in the morning. - John


----------



## Dave T

3 Rivers sells the DAS Kinetic Dalaa, which is essentially a "target" riser reduced in length to make hunting bows. They have all the adjustment of an Olympic riser but you can get a 17" riser that will make into a 58", 60" or 62" hunting recurve...or the 21" riser that will make into a 62", 64" or 66" recurve.

If I could hunt (disability prevents it) I would use a 23" riser of some persuasion. My un-naturally long draw makes the short ones to hard to shoot, but that's my problem. I would use a "target" style riser none-the-less.

Dave


----------



## OkTrad

Tradtech Titan is a 17" riser with ILF limb fittings. You can put on a set of long limbs and have a 62" bow. I have a Titan and could not be happier with it.


----------



## Coodster

GWB, I like the Daala also. David Soza is a very stand up guy, hard to beat his quality and attn to detail. the only reason I went the target riser route is the risers are ILF compatable. not to sure if the daala is, last I was aware it wasn't but things can and do change. 

I got her dipped at http://www.tarjac.com/


----------



## GuyWithBow

Will probably go with the Nexus. Thanks for the camo tips!


----------



## GuyWithBow

Black 23" Nexus with 34# short G3 limbs on the way!!!

Should be 39# at my draw and adjustable up to 42#. WIll probably just have to BowFlage it this year, but am gonna Mossy Oak it for next season. 

Thanks for ya'lls help!!!


----------

